# D20 Mecha Generator?



## Vampyrknight (May 4, 2005)

I've been looking online for days now and asked this on Guardians of Order's messageboards with no response, so here goes.  Does anyone know where I can find a D20 Mecha generator for the computer, either as a separate program or an Excel spreadsheet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neo (May 4, 2005)

Vampyrknight said:
			
		

> I've been looking online for days now and asked this on Guardians of Order's messageboards with no response, so here goes.  Does anyone know where I can find a D20 Mecha generator for the computer, either as a separate program or an Excel spreadsheet?  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks in advance.




Not heard of, nor seen one but it would certainly be nice.


----------



## Aussiegamer (May 4, 2005)

which system?


----------



## Ranger REG (May 5, 2005)

This system. The one you commented negatively.


----------



## Aussiegamer (May 5, 2005)

Actually he just asked for a d20 mecha, and since there is d20 future and d20 other system rules as well, Reg.

I thought that he ask on another site about an excel sheet and asked here when he got no reply.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 5, 2005)

Aussiegamer said:
			
		

> Actually he just asked for a d20 mecha, and since there is d20 future and d20 other system rules as well, Reg.



Meh. He asked for "d20 Mecha," and that -- to me -- refers to _d20 Mecha,_ the title of GOO's product.

http://www.guardiansorder.com/games/d20 (click and scroll down).


----------



## Aussiegamer (May 5, 2005)

well that was why I was trying to find out which system, as d20 mecha exist in d20 future.


----------



## C. Baize (May 5, 2005)

I'd be interested in seeing one for D20 Future, as well.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 6, 2005)

Aussiegamer said:
			
		

> well that was why I was trying to find out which system, as d20 mecha exist in d20 future.



No, that's "_d20 Future_ mecha rules," based on the _Mecha Crusade_ mini-game, the ruleset you chastised even more than _d20 Mecha._


----------



## Rackhir (May 6, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Aussiegamer
> well that was why I was trying to find out which system, as d20 mecha exist in d20 future.
> 
> No, that's "d20 Future mecha rules," based on the Mecha Crusade mini-game, the ruleset you chastised even more than d20 Mecha.




Oh! Can't you two stop fighting and just admit that you love each other?


----------



## Ranger REG (May 6, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Oh! Can't you two stop fighting and just admit that you love each other?



Only if *Aussiegamer* admitted it first.


----------



## Vampyrknight (May 6, 2005)

Seems I caused some confusion here.  Yes, Ranger, I referred to D20 Mecha by Guardians of Order (not that horrible system put in D20 Future).  It would help speed up the process to have a generator or an Excel spreadsheet, especially since I have a ton of mecha to design.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 7, 2005)

Vampyrknight said:
			
		

> Seems I caused some confusion here.



Not to me.


----------



## Vampyrknight (May 7, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Not to me.




Always nice to know someone can figure things out.


----------



## zenld (May 9, 2005)

so, are any of our geek friends working on this, or was it just a passing idea?

i have absolutely no skills in this area, so hoping someone else does. 

zen


----------



## The Black Kestrel (May 9, 2005)

Bizzare I didn't reply to this sooner. I've uploaded an Excel spreadsheet, that while not perfect is an 80% solution. Once I _finally_ get my book on Excel this month I'll be updating the spreadsheet.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 9, 2005)

Have you incorporated errata from _d20 Military Vehicles_?


----------



## Vampyrknight (May 10, 2005)

The Black Kestrel said:
			
		

> Bizzare I didn't reply to this sooner. I've uploaded an Excel spreadsheet, that while not perfect is an 80% solution. Once I _finally_ get my book on Excel this month I'll be updating the spreadsheet.




Thanks, Kestrel!  I'll see if I can help out once I wade through the Office textbook.


----------



## The Black Kestrel (May 10, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Have you incorporated errata from _d20 Military Vehicles_?




Not yet, but the next iteration will. The errata hasn't really impacted the project I've been using it for so it's low on the priority list. I plan on changing the formating, fixing a couple of abilities that don't work and improving the interface along with adding the errata.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Looking forward to your next release.


----------



## zenld (May 12, 2005)

thanks for the sheet. definitely let us know when the next version is available.

zen


----------



## Vampyrknight (May 12, 2005)

When you finish the next version, could you possibly post the changes you made, if any?


----------



## The Black Kestrel (May 12, 2005)

Vampyrknight said:
			
		

> When you finish the next version, could you possibly post the changes you made, if any?




I'll definitely include a change log when I post it


----------

